# Will Bettafix work?



## zapy145 (Jul 8, 2012)

I have had my Dragonscale Crown Tail betta, Charlie, for over a week. I have him in a 1 gallon tank with black rocks at the bottom and a plastic plant. He was very shy when I firsst put him in his new tank, but Charlie came to love the tank and swam more than he slept. But, Charlie spent most of yesterday(07/06) laying at the bottom of the tank. I did some research and found out that it was normal for a betta to sleep a lot. I didn't think much of it because he would frequently go up for air and eat his daily 5 pellets(3 in the morning, 2 at night).

This morning I woke up to him lying under one of the rocks. I poked the tank and he didn't move. I had a little panic attack because I thought he was either stuck or dead. He swam out the moment I opened the lid, but went to lay down again. Charlie has only ate 1 pellet today and has barely swam. He is pale and his fins are thin. I went to Petsmart and told one of the workers my story and she gave me Bettafix. I put some in the tank and he began to swim, but now he is laying down again. His breathing has been fast all day, too.

I'm really worried and fear for the worst. Hes my first betta and I have become extremely attached to him. The tank does have a filter and a light, but no heater. I performed a 50% water change 3 days ago and have not changed the water since. I want to know if I should continue with the Bettafix treatment(which lasts 7 days) or go an alternate route. Please and thankyou!


Housing 
What size is your tank? 1 gallon
What temperature is your tank? I haven't purchased a thermometer
Does your tank have a filter? Yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Is your tank heated? no
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? none

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? pellets 
How often do you feed your betta fish? 5 pellets a day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? once a week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 50%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Water conditioner

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? I have not

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? pale color and his fins have thinned
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? he only lays at the bottom of his tank
When did you start noticing the symptoms? 07/06
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? Bettafix
Does your fish have any history of being ill? none
How old is your fish (approximately)? I have had him for a little over a week. The store never told me his age.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Bettafix can actually harm his Labyrinth Organ, so I suggest to stop using it. Can you fill this out? It might be a lot of questions, but it will help us to help you: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49233


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

My Betta has had swimbladder and I did Epson Salt treatment which did nothing for him, switched him to Bettafix and what a turn around he has made. Bettafix has saved my little guy.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

my fish was recently sick, i don't know what he had other than stress. 2 days in a 2 gallon with aquarium salt and bettafix did the trick.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I wouldn't use betta fix at all.. And your symptoms DO NOT require heavy medications. The pet store employee was wrong, and I don't blame you for listening to her but bettafix is used for external problems (fin rot, ich and other external ailments).. Your fish just seems to have the case of the chills. Get him a heater asap I bet he'll liven up. Bettas are tropical fish and NEED heat (temp about 78-80*F). You can get heaters pretty cheap (walmart carries small submersible heaters about 10w for less than 15$) and when you go get that, pick up a glass floating thermometer, the strips for the outside of the tank are far from accurate!
Good luck!!


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

> Housing
> What size is your tank? 1 gallon
> Is your tank heated? no
> 
> ...


^That'll be why your betta's not feeling great. Cold water, full of ammonia. 

Grab him a heater and change the water at least three times a week.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and sorry your Betta isn't doing well.....

Sounds like several thing might be going on.....since he is new it might be due to the water movement. I would turn off the filter for now and make 50% water changes for a couple of days and see if this will perk him up.

You need to get a thermometer to monitor the tank temp and the temp of the replacement water used for water changes....You want to try and keep the replacement water within a few degrees of the tank water temp.

You may or may not need a heater, however, its a good idea to have one on hand.....Your goal is to maintain a somewhat stable temp in the 76-80F range.

Along with the new environment, water movement and possible water quality and temp issues-all of which may have stressed him and this can compromise the immune response.....

Once you get his temp within normal limits, water quality improved and he has perked up and eating well again.....Get on a regular schedule of twice weekly in the 1gal unfiltered tank....1-50% water only and 1-100% to maintain water quality.
After about 2 weeks and all is well....try the filter again if you want, however, IMO/E the filter is optional especially in smaller tanks since they often can be the cause of fin damage and stress for the long fin males.

Good luck and keep us posted.....


----------



## zapy145 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thankyou so much for all of your suggestions and concern on Charlie. I have not yet found a heater that will work in a one gallon tank. I went to Petsmart, Pet supermarket, and Walmart. However, I did purchase some Activ-Betta water and have placed Charlie back in his tank. I have him under a light and a warm room to keep his warter warmer. He still has not ate, but his color is improving and he swims more often. I am hoping for the best and will keep you posted. Thankyou


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Glad to hear he's perking up. This means that the water's quality is probably the cause of his lameness. I totally did not read about there being a filter in there, but I agree with OFL. Turn it off and see how he does without it. I have 2 tanks about 2-3 gallons each and I don't use filters.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Laki said:


> Glad to hear he's perking up. This means that the water's quality is probably the cause of his lameness. I totally did not read about there being a filter in there, but I agree with OFL. Turn it off and see how he does without it. I have 2 tanks about 2-3 gallons each and I don't use filters.


I agree with that,^ My Sammy is in a 5 gal, and I don't use the filter, it is just too much for some betta's and in a smaller tank, it really IMO should not be used at all..just regular and consistant water changes will keep your lil guy happy, and healthy, however if you upgrade to a 3 or 5 gal then you could consider using a filter, for some reason I think that is the reason some betta's get sick more often, something about filters, if you have only one fish in a small tank..it's not necesssary;-)


----------



## zapy145 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thankyou once again for all of your suggestions I have removed the filter and his plastic plant and have only left him with the gravel. I want to give him as much space so he can try and swim a bit more. His color and fin are improving and so is the swimming, but he is still laying down for the majority of the day and his breathing is still heavy. He hasn't ate either. I'm going to wait a day or two and hope he progresses more. Once again, thankyou for everyones concerns and suggestions


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Bettas can go a few days without food anyway. Keep offering it everyday, scoop it out if he doesn't eat. You can try soaking the pellets in garlic infused water. This entices apetite. 
Instead of the plant, maybe get a terracotta pot or something for him to rest in. A lot of bettas like a cave. Mine have caves and hardly use them but maybe your fish would appreciate a more cluttered tank.


----------



## zapy145 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey guys,
I'm sorry to inform you, but Charlie passed this morning:,,,,/// I still don't know what was wrong with him. He appeared to be getting better. I'm glad he was put out out of his suffering, though. I'm sure hes in a better place now:') I won't be getting any new fish anytime soon. Thankyou for those who were concerned. 
R.I.P. Charlie
I will certainly miss you


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry! His condition might not have been anything you could have known about. Unfortunately it could have been internal. You tried to lift his energy and spirit, nobody blames you so please don't blame yourself. It's hard losing a pet. I hope it does not discourage you from getting any more fish, however.


----------



## zapy145 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thankyou Lakki. I do have that doubt on whether I could have done something else, but I know I tried and cared a lot for Charlie. It hasn't discouraged me, but I just want to give it a break before bringing home a new friend. Its still too soon for me. But thankyou for your concern. I know Charlie is now happy, and not suffering, somewhere else:')


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry zapy...hugs. You did all you could to help him. Don't get discouraged. You now have more information to better care for your next buddy. I am very new to Betta keeping, and there is a lot to learn. More hugs.


----------



## zapy145 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thankyou so much Bettanewbie60. You are certainly right. There is a lot to know about bettas. This experience, although tragic, taught me a lot about how to care for bettas. I'll eventually bring home a new friend. But, all in good time


----------

